# hOW OFTEN DO YOU BATHE YOU POODLE IN WINTER?



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Check to see if you have a self serve doggy wash. 

I just use my personal hair dryer  and so do a good 1/2 of the poodle breeders at shows around here. 

Last winter- Bernie had 1 bath when i got him and was just getting close to needing another one in april when he found his forever home. Snow doesn't get em dirty- just wet thankfully


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, I think you had caps down accidently.

It really depends I guess. We get A LOT of snow here in the winter, and dogs are always picking up salt with their feet, so I'll be cleaning their feet off a lot, if not buying boots. I may continue with my once every three weeks.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I bath the poodles every 2 weeks. 

I would suggest a cheap functional option that Arreau shared. 

You may do one of two things. Go buy a cheap shop vac for about $20 at lowes (cheaper than a human hair dryer) It helps blow the coat dry it does a decent job. 

Or spend $80 and get the 4.4 horsepower shop vac and this works great, comparable to you high dollar pet vacs - I did it. LOL - no heat, at this point if I want heat its on the TK and I have used mine on low heat/cool shot.

Warning: do not use the SV for vacuuming too


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I am a groomer and I hear that question ALOT. You keep the exact same schedule year round. The skin needs cleansed and the coat needs blown out. They pick up so much house dust because their longer fur acts like a swiffer duster. It STAYS in the fur because of static elec. coupled with wet, wintery weather. Botanical plant-based shampoos do not dry out the skin.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I do them every week.
The short one I do once every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Because of my allergies I bathe my poodles every 1-2 weeks regardless of the season.


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

once a week, any longer and she too dirty!
helps with the coat change i find
Bec


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

hmmmm - I think there is a doggy wash across the river from me - I will have to check it out - I just don't know if I have the patience to keep their hair a little longer because it will take so long to dry - I may have to cut them back with 7A like the summer - they look so cute now though - I don't have the strength to do all the grooming any more - I may just try Petsmart again.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Also I am worried about ginger because the last groom she had the girl said she wouldnt do her anymore - she had to muzzle her - and she gave her a hard time with face and feet. she doesn't give me a hard time - a little growl if she thinks I will hurt her - I have a feeling that girl hurt her and now she doesn't trust her. She also told me that I should tell any groomer that does her not to do poodle feet. What do you think?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi used to be VERY hard to groom his face. He would bite at the clippers and it was nearly impossible. He didn't have his face shaved for a few months, the groomer would scissor it up a bit but thats it. We started working on desensitization and it would literally take me an hour just to shave his face at the beginning. I didn't want the groomer to try and struggle with him and possibly set back the progress we had made. For the most part I love the groomer I use when I do take them in and she understood the problem. 

I would either shave his face before I took him in or ask her not to do it. I do almost all of the grooming myself now. She saw him in his modified conti a few weeks back and LOVED him! He still tries to struggle at the beginning with his face, but quickly remembers yummy hot dogs come if he behaves!!

I think it would be appropriate for you to just shave her face/feet before you take her in if you think she is going to be a problem for the groomers. You know your dog best

My mom has had a groomer tell her their poodle was the worst dog she'd ever groomed and someone else said he was the best dog she's ever done. So its easy to tell who we use now...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Pamela:

I bath my poodles once every month during the winter and twice per month during the summer, unless they get dirty .

I do brush once per week but then again with raising puppies and show coat upkeep at times I will keep my finished Ch.'s cut down with a No. 7, except for my boy Cole whom I intend to show in Parade of Ch. and in stud dog class at the Nationals both here and at PCA.

My handler Jenn if you can believe it, does not have a stand dryer, it broke and she is taking her sweet time to purchase another one.

YES, SHE DOES blow dry dogs with heavy show coats and did so with Cole for many months while she specialed him with a 1500 VT human hair dryer and has done a great job of it.

If you have pets only and not heavy show coats to care for you can easily blow dry the dog with a regular human dryer you do not need a stand profes. dryer


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Liberty gets bathed once a week before therapy visits. In the winter her fur is much more fluffy, and I've used a human blowdryer, but I would really love to get a forced dryer.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Flufflvr:

Pet edge Wholesale Pet Supplies, Dog Grooming | PetEdge.com sells the metro blaster 4 horsepower very cheap... circa $150.00. only.. Try them.. I have the power blaster 4 horse power and it pins the dog to the wall is that foreceful, but you really must put ear plugs or you will go deaf.. it is very noise.. the ones less noisy are a fortune and can go above $400. not worth it for me unless I was a profes. groomer doing many dogs per day.


----------

